# TIGHT color scheme



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

Man we may (or may not *cough* clippers will find way to be horrible again *cough*) be the worst team in the NBA in 2004 but we could very well have the tightest Uni's. Orange Silver and Black... LOTS o potential if they do it right

"The team's color scheme will include orange, black and silver, as well as a fourth color, one source said."

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/6052556.htm


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kray_Z_Cat</b>!
> Man we may (or may not *cough* clippers will find way to be horrible again *cough*) be the worst team in the NBA in 2004 but we could very well have the tightest Uni's. Orange Silver and Black... LOTS o potential if they do it right
> 
> "The team's color scheme will include orange, black and silver, as well as a fourth color, one source said."
> ...


:laugh: 

Hopefully not to much of one color.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

yea they should have it somewhat like the Raptor's jerseys


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Oh Oh Syracuse!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Those are definately some tight colors-kinda depends on what there symbol will look like


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hopefully, they aren't too crowded with crap like the Raptors' and Grizzlies' original jerseys. Especially Toronto's...

But I'm anxiously awaiting these new jerseys tomorrow afternoon. They should look very nice.:yes:


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

No Jersey will be available tomorrow. They are going to announce the knickname(Bobcats) and unveil the logo and mascot. The jerseys will be out probally just before the expansion draft next offseason.


----------

